# oi oi



## rach-chavette (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey guys .. great site

I am from South Wales i own a T25 i am a member of www.cymrucampers.com and we are always looking for places to stay. 

I will post a link to your site on our forum


Heres Gwilly the T25


----------



## Belgian (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to this broadminded (and friendly) site. As they even let this Belgian in, they sure can have no objection to a Welsh-girl


----------



## rach-chavette (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## lenny (Sep 4, 2008)

Hiya and oi oi, , Rach-chavette, welcome to the site,I'm sure you will enjoy, love your bus, but whats with the tomato stuck on the end of your aerial?


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Sep 5, 2008)

If you are looking for places to stay as a Club then "Wilding" it can prove to be difficult. In fact, this is probably the fastest way of getting a wild camping place closed permanently: As individuals, then you'll get away with it

and "Welcome to the Club"


----------

